# Digs in his water dish



## skyemom (Dec 24, 2014)

My 4 month old does this ALL the time! Digging in her water bowl is almost a favourite hobby at this point. I suspect this is the retriever in her, and that once it warms up and we can find some unfrozen water, she'll find a better outlet via swimming (she's also obsessed with getting into the bathtub, regardless of who's in it).


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max went through a stage where he would dig in his water dish. One thing we did was raise his inside the house dish on a stand. Stopped it inside, and he gave it up after a while.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Jet did it at first, but it stopped after he started spending more time playing with Summit.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

My second golden used to dig at her water bowl when she was a puppy and then she would flip it over when there was still water in it. She quit the digging when she got a bit older, but she still would occasionally flip her water bowl over, especially if we were hanging around outside and I had her water bowl on the ground. She was still flipping bowls even when she was 13 years old! She was my little character.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

More water bowl issues here


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

My Golden used to dig in the toilet. He also would put his tennis ball in there while he did this. Then when he ate, he would keep putting his tennis ball in the food dish, nose it around, take it out and eat a little and then put it back in. I use to think he was "feeding his baby" and laugh. One day I flushed the toilet and it backed up and started flooding the bathroom. I shut the water off and called a plumber. He found a punctured tennis ball stuck back in the toilet drain. Carmel was not allowed to have tennis balls anymore! I did buy him other toys and balls no worries. 

The Newfies are HORRIBLE with the water dish and toilet water!! They will constantly tip over a water dish and lay in it. They will try to sit in the toilet. Whenever they take a drink, they put their whole head under water. My one Newf Rafe who is a total Silly-Heart, actually blows bubbles while his head is under water. Needless to say all my carpet has been replaced with tile flooring!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I just posted about this. Reagan is obsessed with digging in the water bowl. This morning she picked it up, carried it to her crate (sloshing water but managing to keep a surprising large amount of water still in her bowl) and dumped the whole thing on her blanket in the crate. I switched her to a metal water bowl, and am keeping my fingers crossed she continues to let it alone... We shall see!


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

My first Golden Bonzi not only did this but would spend a lot of time at the beach trying to dig the water out of the ocean especially if he could see something underwater in more than a foot or two he couldn't reach. I assume he believed if he dug long enough, he could move all the water out of the way.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*Battles with Water Bowls*



Carmel said:


> The Newfies are HORRIBLE with the water dish and toilet water!! They will constantly tip over a water dish and lay in it. They will try to sit in the toilet. Whenever they take a drink, they put their whole head under water. My one Newf Rafe who is a total Silly-Heart, actually blows bubbles while his head is under water. Needless to say all my carpet has been replaced with tile flooring!


I just saw this thread and what you posted about your Newfies. My thread about my Newfoundland, Griffin, is full of stories about him sitting in his water dish on the ride home from the breeder in the back of my Jeep; sticking his entire head into his water dish; lifting the seat _*and*_ the lid of the toilet bowl to drink from the toilet after I trained everyone in the family to keep the toilet lids down; etc. I even posted a video from YouTube of a Newfie who drank from his water dish as a puppy, then sat in it... grew bigger, requiring a bigger water dish...then he did the same thing with the bigger water dish.


At the risk of a threadjack, here it is again...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7aqmoRZikU

This one is pretty cute, too. Newfie versus bowl...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmitHqGwRy8

NewfieMom


----------

